# Invalid chunk added (pkgng)



## manas (Jul 26, 2014)

I was running `portmaster -ad` and I noticed the following two lines showing up repeatedly:

```
pkg-static: invalid chunk added
pkg: invalid chunk added
```

What is the problem and any suggested fix? I am running 9.1-RELEASE-p14.


----------



## pogo (Jul 26, 2014)

I have the same "problem" on 10.0-RELEASE-p7 and pkg 1.3.0. A suggestion to solve it would be great.


----------



## kpa (Jul 26, 2014)

It's a harmless message that is caused by an empty /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf. The problem will be fixed in the next release of ports-mgmt/pkg.


----------



## DenisVS (Apr 6, 2016)

Today I have a lot of the same messages.
FreeBSD 10.3


----------

